
What I Learned from Working in Failed Platforms - strajkoski
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/what-i-learned-from-working-in-failed-platforms/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10692310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10692310)

